# Gepetto Flo



## kimbo (20/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

$750 for a non-squonker... I don't think so... plus you have to get on a list and hope the randomiser picks you... Pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (20/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> $750 for a non-squonker... I don't think so... plus you have to get on a list and hope the randomiser picks you... Pass.




I'll probably never be able to justify paying that sort of cash....but they're beautiful though 
Well all Gepetto mods are all top class beautiful  I have yet to see one I don't like.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## hands (20/6/15)

beautiful wood that


----------

